# What to put in my disaster preparation kit



## Garmond (May 29, 2009)

My friend is part of this group that stresses disaster preparedness. After he talked to me about it, I realized I'm really not prepared at all.

I've decided to get supplies that would be helpful in the case of a natural disaster, or in the event of a terrorist attack or something similar. I know I should purchase canned food, bottled water, blankets, flashlights, first aid kit, etc. What are some other things I should include that I might be missing?

\"The only factor becoming scarce in a world of abundance is human attention.\" Kevin Kelly


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

hhmmm... where to begin...

duct tape

rope

I go with a water purifier (katadyn?) over commercial bottled water

way to make/keep/transport fire

also, it depends on the disaster(s) you're preparing for


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Knife, guns, ammo, granola bars.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Canned food has a short shelf life, so it is better to be rotated with what your normally eat. MREs and Freeze Dried meals have a long shelf life. Same with some of the canned meats. After being on this site for a while now, I would also add Peanut Butter and Honey as they keep a while. And some sort of additive for the water, like Kool-Aid


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

GUNS...AMMO.......ah.........GUNS...AMMO AND MORE GUNS....AMMO....
THEN, KNIEF...THEN GRANOLA BARS....OH AND TUMS....sometimes my tummy hurts when i eat the granola bars w/ marshmellows in them.......naw really, its a mind [email protected]#$ to try to come up with a list, mine has changed at least a 100 times, sop in my house is we try all products to confirm that they perform(or taste) AS ADVERTISED. we try to put ourselves in the very situation that we are trying to prepare for...or at least as close as possible.. we try to achieve worst case. its kind of a family game....we try to acomplish a min.
of one weekend a month and camp or go on day trips. its a very informal way of testing yourself and what you think you know real world. i learn something from my ten yr. old everytime.so in january we finally decided after testing multiable gear for almost 4 months the cheapest,most reliable items for our bug out bags.................... hang in there,dont lose your grip...


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

i was thinking about what i posted last night and decided one thing i learned the hard way was a family ralley point...and then have primary routes and secondary routes to the same place. time limits at primary ralley point before mobilizing to your secondary. at first it was a little bit of a logistical pain in the butt but once we got it fine tuned it was fine. we practice (not as much as i would like) but enough to make it count when its needed. a lot of people dont include a potential loss of communications in a (situation) and often in
a dire situation can lead to an individual losing focus on staying alive.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Disaster Supplies*



Garmond said:


> I've decided to get supplies that would be helpful in the case of a natural disaster, or in the event of a terrorist attack or something similar. I know I should purchase canned food, bottled water, blankets, flashlights, first aid kit, etc. What are some other things I should include that I might be missing?


Check the Calendar at http://www.cityofaltus.org/images/uploads/dept_0111/calendar.pdf.

Each week add one of the items in the calendar _that applies to your needs_. At the end of the calendar, go through the calendar again to restock the kit.

That way you have fresh supplies at any given time.

Don't forget medication, if you use it, and a backup set of glasses, if you wear them.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

A map and compass.


----------

